# Freshwater Tank Of The Month Contest-April 2010



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks to MediaHound, the Tank of the Month contests have been restarted*banana dance Now, the contest rules:
-All entries are due on march 7th.
-the poles open the 7th and close on the 15th
-all members are elligibe, but a picture or video of the tank must be provided
-the picture or video MUST be hosted by the Aquarium Forum photo gallery.
-the winner will get to right an article about his/her tank, which will be showcased on april 1st.
On the 7th, I'll start a new thread with the pole.
So do you have a magnificent Amazon tank or a very colorful and busy Lake Malawi Cichlid tank? It doesn't matter what size, age, type-as long as you want to, you can enter the contest! Lets see some entries!


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I just replied to the reef thread on the contest, but I have to say that I'm ready to see some awesome freshwater tanks!!!! Can't wait


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK here is mine.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Lets see some more!


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

I would totally enter, but my tank is actually in terrible shape right now. lol


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got two tanks this month








the new discus tank










and my angel tank rescaped









(doing the background today and leave it alone, this tank holds fry pangio oblonga's.
Yep, i breed the pangio oblonga, better known as the black kuhli loach. 2nd hobbyist to be sucessful with the serpentine loaches.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

pick 1 plz!


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

...and zoom in please.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

hey dmaaaaax why don't u enter? u have a really impressive tank, too!


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## communitywater (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ding! Entries acception closed! Now for the poll...
Darn it! The only 2 eligible entries our guy's tank and community waters tank!


----------



## mrsailboats (Dec 26, 2009)

ah dang I would have submitted even though I wouldn't have won  but my tank is still my baby!


----------



## mrsailboats (Dec 26, 2009)

actually heres my pics anyways enjoy


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

communitywater said:


>



Nice clean tank, but most of the "plants" is your wallpaper right? That fact that it is clean makes it hard to see which are real, which are plastic, and which are the wallpaper....lol


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Guy said:


>


That is a lot of growth from Jan to March. Nice tank. I would love to read more about the stats for this tank. Lighting, ferts, CO2, gravel, fish...etc.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

If this is for tank of the month "April" we should have had more time to submit pictures, and voted towards the end of the month. I just got mine uploaded according to the rules. ;(

Oh, well I guess there is next month?


----------



## communitywater (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah, it is hard to tell with the background, but I do have several live plants in there.


----------

